# Разрушение суставов рук от долбления - какое сильнее?



## Александр Громов (5 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Хотел у докторов уточнить один вопрос.
Если нужно продолбить камень при помощи зубила и молотка, то какой вариант более щедящий для суставов рук - когда молоток маленький, 400г, или когда большой, 1 кг, если учесть,что ударов малым молотком требуется для одного и того же результата больше штук, но вред от одного удара меньше, а ударов большим молотком требуется меньше, но от одного удара вреда больше, т.к. энергия крупного молотка больше.


----------



## mamont1 (5 Янв 2018)

Возьмите перфаратор))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Вопрос?!
Учитывая отсутствие требования, ответ с перфоратором лучший.
Варианты:
- виброперчатки, есть такие, у меня врачи на УВТ используют.
- опыт, лучше тех кто с этим работает, никто не посоветует. У отца на работе, мне кажется было по 2 молотка.
- сесть и разобраться
- сходить на сайт-форум по профболезням.
Вообще-то, 70 минут вибрации в день, обеспечивают вибрационную болезнь.


----------

